# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  New sepsis treatment reduces death by 87 percent

## donnay

> *New sepsis treatment reduces death by 87 percent*
> 
>  by: Sharon Thomas
> 
> Sepsis, a body-wide infection that can progress to shock and organ failure, features a grim mortality rate of 30 to 50 percent.  In fact, one out of every three patients who die in a hospital bed has sepsis  which claims a shocking 270,000 lives in the United States every year.
> 
> Now, a new study reveals that a revolutionary vitamin C-based protocol is slashing sepsis mortality rates  causing some to hail it as a miracle.
> 
> Of course, the extraordinary results come as no surprise to high-dose vitamin C pioneers  such as Dr. Thomas E. Levy  who have long advocated for the use of vitamin C in treating disease!
> ...


https://www.naturalhealth365.com/sep...tion-2718.html

----------


## CaptUSA

Wow.  Gotta get me some of that.  Here, I've been thinking death was pretty much a 100% proposition.  Good to know I can get it down to 13% with more vitamin C.

----------


## dannno

> Wow.  Gotta get me some of that.  Here, I've been thinking death was pretty much a 100% proposition.  Good to know I can get it down to 13% with more vitamin C.


You have sepsis?

----------


## Zippyjuan

It wasn't just vitamin C.  They were given hydrocortisone as well. That is actually used already for treating sepsis. https://www.the-hospitalist.org/hosp...s-septic-shock  Just vitamin C will likely not be enough to help you. Article misleads the reader into thinking it was due to the vitamin C. Vitamin C can help, but that isn't the cure. 





> The simple, non-toxic protocol consists of 1.5 grams of intravenous vitamin C every six hours for four days, 200 mg of thiamine – or B1 – every twelve hours for four days,* and 50 mg of hydrocortisone every six hours for seven days, followed by a three-day taper.*





> The team reported that emerging evidence supports the administration of vitamin C, *in addition to standard therapy,* to ease the effects of inflammation and improve blood flow to organs in patients with sepsis and septic shock.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I think Vitamin C (real vitamin C not that ascorbic acid crap) is instrumental in beating/preventing cancer.. I try to eat peppers everyday.  And dont get stressed out over $#@!... stress destroys vitamin C

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I think Vitamin C (real vitamin C not that ascorbic acid crap) is instrumental in beating/preventing cancer.. I try to eat peppers everyday.  And dont get stressed out over $#@!... stress destroys vitamin C


What is "real vitamin C"?  How is it different from ascorbic acid?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> What is "real vitamin C"?



Apparently more real than your fakery in pretending to have a real conversation.  You are posting to *only be contrary and no other reason.*  You want to act like some cute smart-ass on here?  Then expect the to be treated in kind. Neg rep.

And some research:






> 1. The Parenteral Vitamin C Improves Sepsis and Sepsis-Induced Multiple Organ Dysfunction Syndrome via Preventing Cellular Immunosuppression.
> Inflamm. 2017;2017:4024672. doi: 10.1155/2017/4024672. Epub 2017 Jan 22.
> 
> "These results suggested that parenteral Vit C has the ability to improve the outcome of sepsis and sepsis-induced MODS and is associated with improvement in cellular immunosuppression."
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Vitamin C: should we supplement?
> Curr Opin Crit Care. 2018 Aug;24(4):248-255.
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Apparently more real than your fakery in pretending to have a real conversation.  You are posting to *only be contrary and no other reason.*  You want to act like some cute smart-ass on here?  Then expect the to be treated in kind. Neg rep.
> 
> And some research:


Thank you for the links.  They looked at vitamin C as a potential adjuvant therapy- one given in additional to regular treatment- not instead of. https://www.medicinenet.com/script/m...rticlekey=2151




> *Adjuvant therapy:* Treatment that is given in addition to the primary (initial) treatment.
> 
> Adjuvant treatment is an addition designed to help reach the ultimate goal. Adjuvant therapy for cancer usually refers to surgery followed by chemo- or radiotherapy to help decrease the risk of the cancer recurring (coming back).
> 
> In Latin "adjuvans" means to help and, particularly, to help reach a goal.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4661979/

From their conclusion:




> Ascorbate-dependent vasopressor synthesis represents a plausible physiological mechanism whereby ascorbate *could act as an adjuvant therapy* for severe sepsis and septic shock.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> What is "real vitamin C"?  How is it different from ascorbic acid?


by "real vitamin c" i mean the entire vitamin.. Ascorbic acid is represented as "Vitamin C" but its only part of the vitamin.. without all the parts there is no vitamin activity... Vitamin activity that comes from simple ascorbic acid use is dependent on the body having stores of the other parts of the vitamin at best and at worst wont work at all.. so just to be safe id eat a whole food like peppers to ensure proper vitamin activity.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> by "real vitamin c" i mean the entire vitamin.. Ascorbic acid is represented as "Vitamin C" but its only part of the vitamin.. without all the parts there is no vitamin activity... Vitamin activity that comes from simple ascorbic acid use is dependent on the body having stores of the other parts of the vitamin at best and at worst wont work at all.. so just to be safe id eat a whole food like peppers to ensure proper vitamin activity.


What are the "other parts"?  True some vitamins work better in concert with other vitamins and minerals.  That does not make the vitamin "fake". 




> dependent on the body having stores of the other parts of the vitamin at best


Vitamin C is water soluble. The body does not store it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Thank you for the links.



Why are you being sugary disingenuous, especially when your purpose here is a nasty thwarting of this site?  Oh, I know why.  It's just part of your little game playing.




> They looked at vitamin C as a potential adjuvant therapy-


LOL.  No, they did not.  You are purposely being obtuse or just now downright lying.  Neg rep.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> What are the "other parts"?  True some vitamins work better in concert with other vitamins and minerals.  That does not make the vitamin "fake". 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin C is water soluble. The body does not store it.


one of the other parts is the mineral copper.. so without copper there wont be any Vitamin C activity.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why are you being sugary disingenuous, especially when your purpose here is a nasty thwarting of this site?  Oh, I know why.  It's just part of your little game playing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  No, they did not.  You are purposely being obtuse or just now downright lying.  Neg rep.


I simply quoted from your source.  If you disagree with that...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I simply quoted from your source.  If you disagree with that...



No, you did not just *simply* quote from my source.  The adjuvant was a *suggestion* in the conclusion of *one of the studies, and not in the purpose*.  You are purposely being devious.  Neg rep.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Vitamin C supplementation in the critically ill patient.
> Curr Opin Clin Nutr Metab Care. 2015 Mar;18(2):193-201
> 
> "Clinical trials in sepsis, trauma and major burns testing high-dose vitamin C show clinical benefit. Restoration of normal plasma levels in inflammatory patients requires the administration of 3 g/day for several days, which is 30 times the daily recommended dose."
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution of sterile inflammation: role for vitamin C.
> Mediators Inflamm. 2014;2014:173403. doi: 10.1155/2014/173403. Epub 2014 Sep 9.
> ...



..

----------


## Zippyjuan

> one of the other parts is the mineral copper.. so without copper there wont be any Vitamin C activity.


Copper competes with vitamin C in the intestines (even though it uses them both differently).  If you are taking a lot of vitamin C you may be reducing the amount of copper in your body.  That is why you need more copper with it.  

https://www.lifeextension.com/Magazi...copper/Page-01




> Ascorbic acid (vitamin C) has been found to* antagonize the absorption of copper intestinally*, and can impede the binding of copper to copper-zinc superoxide dismutase (Cu,Zn)SOD.5





> A 1988 study from the Department of Foods and Nutrition at the University of Georgia also found that after feeding male rats various amounts of copper, iron and vitamin C for 20 days,* high intakes of iron and/or vitamin C dramatically reduced copper levels.* Results showed that high iron intake decreased copper absorption in copper-deficient rats, *high vitamin C intake significantly decreased tissue copper levels in rats with adequate copper intake*, and high iron plus high vitamin C caused severe anemia in copper-deficient rats, while dropping ceruloplasmin levels in copper-adequate rats by 44%.8

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Copper competes with vitamin C (even though it uses them both differently).  If you are taking a lot of vitamin C Ascorbic Acid you may be reducing the amount of copper in your body.  That is why you need more copper with it.  
> 
> https://www.lifeextension.com/Magazi...copper/Page-01


Do you understand what Im saying? Copper is part of the whole vitamin c.. When you take ascorbic acid your body is going to need copper to facilitate vitamin activity, because copper is part of the vitamin.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Do you understand what Im saying? Copper is part of the whole vitamin c.. When you take ascorbic acid your body is going to need copper to facilitate vitamin activity, because* copper is part of the vitamin*.


Link? Copper is a mineral- not a vitamin.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Do you understand what Im saying?



Even if he understands it, he does not care.  That is not why he is here.  He is here to act like a scumbag, which is exactly what he's doing.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Link? Copper is a mineral- not a vitamin.


Let me explain it as clearly as I can.

There is a reason why vitamins in food are useful in healing and vitamins in synthetic pills arent as useful.. And the reason is because the vitamin in its natural whole state only exists in the food and not in the synthetic pill... As an example we can point to the discoverer of Vitamin C who said that he was never able to curve scurvy with the synthetic vitamin but could do so easily with peppers. (he was from the area of Hungary that was known for producing paprika from peppers)

Doctors will admit to synthetic Vitamin E as being much less effective than natural Vitamin E but for some reason stop the discussion at Vitamin E.

But to summarize we can say that ascorbic acid is not vitamin c, retinoic acid is not vitamin a, alpha tocopherol is not vitamin e, etc etc etc.

Vitamin C as a vitamin is made of many components other than ascorbic acid, there are enzymes and co-enzymes, bioflavonoids, not to mention the mineral copper. the mineral copper is PART of Vitamin C, just like cobalt is part of Vitamin B-12.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Even if he understands it, he does not care.  That is not why he is here.  He is here to act like a scumbag, which is exactly what he's doing.


Well, somebody has to support the federal reserve and IRS on here I suppose.. Though to be honest Im not sure this is the same zippy ive been talking to for the last 10 years... his electronic signature hasnt matched up at times though ive been so inactive on here I may not be remembering him correctly, or he may have forgotten me.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Yes, things do work synergistically.  Iron works synergistically with oxygen in our blood to help get it to other cells.  Does that make iron part of oxygen?  Link showing copper is a part of vitamin C?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Yes, things do work synergistically.  Iron works synergistically with oxygen in our blood to help get it to other cells.  Does that make iron part of oxygen?  Link showing copper is a part of vitamin C?


Heres a link I just googled:

Vitamins and minerals are not functionally separable. They make each other work. Example: vitamin D is necessary for the body to absorb calcium. Copper is necessary for vitamin C activity.

https://www.totalhealthsecrets.com/E...articles_id=55

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Heres another link about copper as part of vitamin c

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Heres a link I just googled:
> 
> Vitamins and minerals are not functionally separable. They make each other work. Example: vitamin D is necessary for the body to absorb calcium. Copper is necessary for vitamin C activity.
> 
> https://www.totalhealthsecrets.com/E...articles_id=55


"Works with" is not the same as "is part of".  See my example of oxygen and iron. They may work together (or separately) but they are not the same.  Iron is not part of oxygen and oxygen is not part of iron (iron may bond with oxygen to form iron oxide or rust). 

Link is trying to sell their own vitamins. Why don't they add copper to their vitamin C if it is so important and not "real vitamin C" without it?    https://www.totalhealthsecrets.com/E...70-g_1103.html




> Contents / Ingredients:
> Serving size: 2 teaspoon
> Approximately 77 servings per container
> 
> *Acerola Cherry Extract Powder* - 420 mg naturally occurring, non-toxic, highly absorbable vitamin C complex (not excreted as expensive, yellow urine) contained in the Acerola Berry that contains an entire complex of naturally occurring co-factors including bioflavonoids, vitamins, minerals, phytonutrients and everything else contained in this whole food - - Wildcrafted, TruGanic
> 
> *Other ingredients: Tapioca Starch*


The cherries have practically no copper. https://behealthy.today/acerola-cher...tent-benefits/ 




> Copper	0.086 mg


Though they do have vitamin C:




> Vitamin C	1677.6 mg


(Video says Vitamin C never naturally occurs in more than 100 mg so we know it is wrong). 

But he says they are "real vitamin C" so I guess "real vitamin C" does not require copper.   Or it was just a sales pitch.  Get you to buy some copper to go along with it. 




> However, Truly Natural Vitamin C™ has* all of the naturally occurring elements synergistically present and bonded* (including naturally occurring bioflavonoids) because it is 100% food (100% Acerola Cherry Powder).


Only $80 a pound for dried up cherries (plus shipping). These guys will sell you a pound for under $20. https://nuts.com/driedfruit/cherries...y-acerola.html

And as was shown earlier, vitamin C can interfere with the body's ability to use copper. More vitamin C means lower copper in the body.  That is not a good synergistic relationship.

Loved the comments at the video.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> ...vitamin C can interfere with the body's ability to use copper.



No; at least not in the way you are trying to troll here. 

It would practically be very difficult to impossible sustaining a "high" vitamin C intake that would affect cooper.  High vitamin C intakes turn your stomach upside-down in short order.  The gas and bloating are very uncomfortable. 

Your experiment was rats given high C doses in 20 days.  I would bet those were extraordinary doses.  It all matches the model of people who tell you things like not to eat a bunch of carrots because you will overdose on vitamin A.  The only problem with these imbecilic suggestions is that no one is eating sackfuls of carrots every day.  You quickly tire of such food before it has an adverse effect.

I eat 100% raw and rarely--if ever--overdo it on natural foods.  That's very different from from overeating on processed stuff.

----------


## donnay

Here is the study: 

*Hydrocortisone, Vitamin C, and Thiamine for the Treatment of Severe Sepsis and Septic Shock: A Retrospective Before-After Study.*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27940189

*An historical compendium of 20th-Century medical & scientific literature attesting to the efficacy of Ascorbate (Ascorbic Acid, Cevitamic Acid, Sodium Ascorbate etc. a.k.a. “Vitamin C”) in the treatment and prevention of human and animal illnesses and diseases.*
https://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorbate/

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> "Works with" is not the same as "is part of".  See my example of oxygen and iron. They may work together (or separately) but they are not the same.  Iron is not part of oxygen and oxygen is not part of iron (iron may bond with oxygen to form iron oxide or rust). 
> 
> Link is trying to sell their own vitamins. Why don't they add copper to their vitamin C if it is so important and not "real vitamin C" without it?    https://www.totalhealthsecrets.com/E...70-g_1103.html
> 
> 
> 
> The cherries have practically no copper. https://behealthy.today/acerola-cher...tent-benefits/ 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you waste my time looking up links for you when you have no interest in learning but instead purposely bring up nonsense to refute? Please show a little more respect for people.

----------


## Schifference

Sincere question for Chester. How does one get massive dose of Vitamin C via peppers or food?

----------


## Working Poor

> claims a shocking 270,000 lives in the United States every year.


Humm that is almost the same number that die from medical error.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Sincere question for Chester. How does one get massive dose of Vitamin C via peppers or food?


Eat something like acerola cherry powder. itll be about 500mg of vitamin C for a teaspoon.

but the main point here is that massive doses arent needed for the most part. Even the 20mg of Vitamin C in a white potato takes care of scurvy...."hi-potency" is a definite sign that the vitamin is synthetic and fractionated.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> No; at least not in the way you are trying to troll here. 
> 
> It would practically be very difficult to impossible sustaining a "high" vitamin C intake that would affect cooper.  High vitamin C intakes turn your stomach upside-down in short order.  The gas and bloating are very uncomfortable. 
> 
> Your experiment was rats given high C doses in 20 days.  I would bet those were extraordinary doses.  It all matches the model of people who tell you things like not to eat a bunch of carrots because you will overdose on vitamin A.  The only problem with these imbecilic suggestions is that no one is eating sackfuls of carrots every day.  You quickly tire of such food before it has an adverse effect.
> 
> I eat 100% raw and rarely--if ever--overdo it on natural foods.  That's very different from from overeating on processed stuff.


There are only 8 recorded instances of people dying from hypervitamintosis A in history.. and its people like one guy who consumed 1,000,000 IUs of vitamin A a day (on days that he didnt, he would drink a gallon of carrot juice) and he was able to do this for a number of years with plenty of symptoms... and had he stopped at anytime he would have survived.. he eventually died but only after many years.

----------


## shakey1

> New sepsis treatment reduces death by 87 percent


Good news indeed.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Anyway to continue our discussion of real Vitamin C.. It would stand to reason that if copper is needed for Vitamin C activity and someone has taken ascorbic acid then the body would draw on whatever reserves of copper it had to promulgate the vitamin activity..  this to me seems to explain lower blood serum levels of copper when taking vitamin C tablets as ascorbic acid.  

as an aside it probably is a good indicator of how certain foods or supplements make you feel.. I can remember being a kid eating a terrifically bad diet and then taking vitamin b and feeling like i all of a sudden had a bunch of energy... however other than that instance I dont recall feeling that way from vitamin tablets (I used to take a lot back in the day believing it was the way to go)..

However I do feel great when I eat raw fruits and vegetables... even things like carrot juice.. if i drink carrot juice i just seem to want to move my body... whereas if i ate a big greasy funnel cake i just look for a place to lie down and sleep...  so i think thats a telling thing in itself.

im always happy to have a discussion pro and con with stuff because thats how we learn but really dont understand the zippy trolling things like synthetic vitamins vs natural vitamins in food...

----------


## angelatc

> Apparently more real than your fakery in pretending to have a real conversation.  You are posting to *only be contrary and no other reason.*  You want to act like some cute smart-ass on here?  Then expect the to be treated in kind. Neg rep.
> 
> And some research:


You didn't answer the question  I will rephrase it slightly:  How is vitamin C chemically different than absorbic acid?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You didn't answer the question  I will rephrase it slightly:  How is vitamin C chemically different than absorbic acid?



Did you mean this question for someone else?  I'm just here to troll the troll.

----------


## donnay

Great info here:

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Great info here:


I didnt have much issue with what she said other than her support of the vitamin C foundation.  I personally know a doctor who has cured a cancer patient with high dose intravenous ascorbic acid. (she cant officially call it a cure of course because of the medical regulations) And of course synthetic is going to be cheaper than natural. So I think for most people its going to boil down to personal experience.  In the past when I would get a cold I would start popping vitamin c tablets because they said it was good for colds. Never noticed anything dramatic from it.. Now in the last year  when Ive noticed myself getting a cold twice i made sure to take acerola cherry powder and the cold started going away by night time and was gone the next day. And shes right about camu camu powder..it doesnt taste too good.. but ive tasted a lot worse.. to me camu camu kind of taste like tea so a little sugar in it and its like drinking iced tea.. I stick with acerola because the taste is much better..

As for the Vitamin C foundation.. I went to their board some years ago. They basically sell Vitamin C supplements (synthetic)... They even use Albert Szent-Gyorgyi's Nobel prize speech as a justification that natural vitamin C is no better than synthetic.. Of course when I pointed out that they failed to go to the proper paragraph on the very next page where Szent-Gyorgyi directly says that the natural vitamin C worked where the synthetic did not.. The Vitamin C foundation's response to that was to simply delete my account.. So they have zero credibility with me and arent interested in anything but selling their product in my opinion.

Now Dr. Suzanne Humphries  says Szent-Gyorgyi was able to cure guinea pigs in a subsequent experiment using only L-Ascorbate.. I dont know, I havent read it but even assuming she's correct IMO I feel best sticking with Natural. Nature has a way of putting ingredients in just the right amount and just the right proportion so it works best. Just one man's opinion.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> What are the "other parts"?  True some vitamins work better in concert with other vitamins and minerals.  That does not make the vitamin "fake". 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin C is water soluble. The body does not store it.


You need to pay better attention to your reading and understanding before you ask questions like this.

----------


## donnay

> I didnt have much issue with what she said other than her support of the vitamin C foundation.  I personally know a doctor who has cured a cancer patient with high dose intravenous ascorbic acid. (she cant officially call it a cure of course because of the medical regulations) And of course synthetic is going to be cheaper than natural. So I think for most people its going to boil down to personal experience.  In the past when I would get a cold I would start popping vitamin c tablets because they said it was good for colds. Never noticed anything dramatic from it.. Now in the last year  when Ive noticed myself getting a cold twice i made sure to take acerola cherry powder and the cold started going away by night time and was gone the next day. And shes right about camu camu powder..it doesnt taste too good.. but ive tasted a lot worse.. to me camu camu kind of taste like tea so a little sugar in it and its like drinking iced tea.. I stick with acerola because the taste is much better..
> 
> As for the Vitamin C foundation.. I went to their board some years ago. They basically sell Vitamin C supplements (synthetic)... They even use Albert Szent-Gyorgyi's Nobel prize speech as a justification that natural vitamin C is no better than synthetic.. Of course when I pointed out that they failed to go to the proper paragraph on the very next page where Szent-Gyorgyi directly says that the natural vitamin C worked where the synthetic did not.. The Vitamin C foundation's response to that was to simply delete my account.. So they have zero credibility with me and arent interested in anything but selling their product in my opinion.
> 
> Now Dr. Suzanne Humphries  says Szent-Gyorgyi was able to cure guinea pigs in a subsequent experiment using only L-Ascorbate.. I dont know, I havent read it but even assuming she's correct IMO I feel best sticking with Natural. Nature has a way of putting ingredients in just the right amount and just the right proportion so it works best. Just one man's opinion.


I will definitely agree that each person will have different experiences with different kinds of vitamin C.  Getting it in your food, a couple times a week, gives a person a better advantage IMHO.  When you're deficient, though, it might have to come down to the intravenous approach--especially when it comes to sepsis or scurvy.

I personally like *Sodium Ascorbate* when I feel like I am coming down with a cold or the flu.

----------


## TER

Thanks for the OP post donnay.  It was a retrospective study so we have to take it with a grain of sodium ascorbate (pun intended!), but interesting nonetheless.

There are currently trials underway to determine high dose Vitamin C therapy for sepsis and cancer.  Hoping some real good data comes out of it.

Personally I take 1 G sodium ascorbate together with 1.9 G of Liposomal Vitamin C,  two to three times per day, for anywhere between 6-9 G daily and I double it temporarily if I catch a cold.  So far so good.  YMMV as the GI upset can be significant at high doses.

----------


## angelatc

> I didnt have much issue with what she said other than her support of the vitamin C foundation.  I personally know a doctor who has cured a cancer patient with high dose intravenous ascorbic acid. (she cant officially call it a cure of course because of the medical regulations) And of course synthetic is going to be cheaper than natural. So I think for most people its going to boil down to personal experience.  In the past when I would get a cold I would start popping vitamin c tablets because they said it was good for colds. Never noticed anything dramatic from it.. Now in the last year  when Ive noticed myself getting a cold twice i made sure to take acerola cherry powder and the cold started going away by night time and was gone the next day. And shes right about camu camu powder..it doesnt taste too good.. but ive tasted a lot worse.. to me camu camu kind of taste like tea so a little sugar in it and its like drinking iced tea.. I stick with acerola because the taste is much better..
> 
> As for the Vitamin C foundation.. I went to their board some years ago. They basically sell Vitamin C supplements (synthetic)... They even use Albert Szent-Gyorgyi's Nobel prize speech as a justification that natural vitamin C is no better than synthetic.. Of course when I pointed out that they failed to go to the proper paragraph on the very next page where Szent-Gyorgyi directly says that the natural vitamin C worked where the synthetic did not.. The Vitamin C foundation's response to that was to simply delete my account.. So they have zero credibility with me and arent interested in anything but selling their product in my opinion.
> 
> Now Dr. Suzanne Humphries  says Szent-Gyorgyi was able to cure guinea pigs in a subsequent experiment using only L-Ascorbate.. I dont know, I havent read it but even assuming she's correct IMO I feel best sticking with Natural. Nature has a way of putting ingredients in just the right amount and just the right proportion so it works best. Just one man's opinion.


Blah blah blah blah.

Show me how it's chemically different.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Show me how it's chemically different.


That's simple.. One is Ascorbic Acid...

The other is Ascorbic Acid plus other things.

----------


## donnay

> *Ascorbic Acid vs Sodium Ascorbate*
> 
> It is the form in which each exists that decides the difference between ascorbic acid and sodium ascorbate. Both ascorbic acid and sodium ascorbateare are forms of Vitamin C and are common food additives, where more specifically sodium ascorbate falls under the category of mineral salts. Therefore, while ascorbic acid is the pure form of Vitamin C, sodium ascorbate is the sodium salt of ascorbic acid.
> 
> *What is Ascorbic Acid?*
> As the name suggests, ascorbic acid is acidic in nature and dissolves well in water to give mildly acidic solutions. It is an organic chemical compound with a polyhydroxy function that gives it antioxidant properties. Hence, ascorbic acid is used as a common antioxidant food additive.
> 
> Many animals and plants can synthesize ascorbic acid from glucose. However, humans and some higher primates are unable to do so due to the lack of an important enzyme in the ascorbic acid biosynthesis pathway. Therefore, humans are compelled to obtain it through diet to avoid Vitamin C deficiency. The deficiency of Vitamin C can lead to several illnesses such as scurvy, which can be deadly. Ascorbic acid was previously called L-hexuronic acid and the main form that occurs in nature is the L isomer. However, there exists a D-ascorbic acid that is quite similar to L-ascorbic acid in antioxidant activity but less in Vitamin C activity. Furthermore, the antioxidant activity of ascorbic acid only has a small role in the total vitamin activity. But, for specific reaction in the body, it is important that the correct isomer is present.
> 
> ...


https://www.differencebetween.com/di...ium-ascorbate/

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> https://www.differencebetween.com/di...ium-ascorbate/


Thats the difference between Sodium Ascorbate and Ascorbic Acid... She asked the difference between Ascorbic Acid and Vitamin C didnt she?  Well thats at least what I answered anyway.. Ascorbic Acid Vs. Vitamin C. lol

----------


## donnay

> Thats the difference between Sodium Ascorbate and Ascorbic Acid... She asked the difference between Ascorbic Acid and Vitamin C didnt she?  Well thats at least what I answered anyway.. Ascorbic Acid Vs. Vitamin C. lol


Oh I am not sure what she was rambling on about.   I posted the difference in the two, for the point of taking sodium ascorbate like Dr. Humphries suggested, and the one I take, since it is easier on the digestive tract.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Oh I am not sure what she was rambling on about.   I posted the difference in the two, for the point of taking sodium ascorbate like Dr. Humphries suggested, and the one I take, since it is easier on the digestive tract.


I wouldnt be surprised if there were 1,000 different isomers of ascorbic acid just like there are for vitamin d.. Probably each has some sort of benefit or use.. the body is incredibly interesting... and theres so much we dont know about it as a species it boggles the mind.

----------


## donnay

> I wouldnt be surprised if there were 1,000 different isomers of ascorbic acid just like there are for vitamin d.. Probably each has some sort of benefit or use.. the body is incredibly interesting... and *theres so much we dont know about it as a species it boggles the mind*.


I couldn't agree more.  These people who sit in a cocoon and think that the science is settled on anything are very narrow minded.

Spiritually I know we're here to learn...and the desire to learn should never stop.

----------

